# BRP RC18 Da Buggy body



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is another picture of Da Buggy It will fit the RC18T and RC18MT
Hope to have it ready to ship next week along with the RC18T ODA truck body.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Seen both bodies Saturday. AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks mint Bud!!!!


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

VERYCool body. Have to get one How about DA MUD BUS( East coast Modified) or DA SPRINTER


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mud bus could be done but sprinter would be a tough one to make it look good.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I see one on eBay

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2565&item=5976059944&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

cool


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We got them on the web site get them while You can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey bud, i tried to find the body on your site but couldnt find it, do you still have some?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes we do just click on the RC18T stuff and they are there!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Buggy sales are picking up and those that have them love it.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Bud,

Will Da Bug (VW) body fit on the new generation mini monsters? Im getting a PTI and am looking your way to top it off!

Paul

[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That I don't know. I had one mounted on My Mini T wayback when.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

I would think if it fit the mini t it probably fits the TLT1/PTI trucks.

Anyway I love the Bug bodies...sorry to sidetrack the discussion
Paul


----------

